# Jump J, Jump !!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Fun!!! She looks happy.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

great pics of J.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your J swims naked!!! Cute pictures....


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

LOL..... Good Girl Jordan!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a life....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots. Looks like we have a future dock dog champion in the making.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice photos. Sure she has fun.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, she does walk on water :


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jordan is your miracle girl.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Those shots are great, she looks right at home in the water! She's oh so very cute and athletic!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL Great pics of your water girl!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

That looks like so much fun


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is something else!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

janine said:


> Your J swims naked!!! Cute pictures....


Yeah..... where's the bathing suit, or was it a clothing optional swim party?
love the pictures.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's a cutie. Please send the nice weather this way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, she has gotten SOOOOOOOOOO BIG! Doin what Goldens love to do....jump Miss J!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Awesome *pictures of your water baby girl J.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Wow, Jordan can jump! Beautiful pictures!!
I LOVE YOUR POOL!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Great shots. Looks like we have a future dock dog champion in the making.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She has beautiful form. I see a big championship in her future.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos. She looks so happy.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Lucky! We want to come over and swim too!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures, she is growing so fast. Thanks!


----------

